# Thumbnailme - thumbnails generator



## gofer_touch (Feb 3, 2015)

Thumbnailme is very good at what it does under Linux http://sourceforge.net/projects/thumbnailme/

I wonder if there might be someone out there who could port this to FreeBSD or at least point towards something already available for FreeBSD that has similar functionality? GUI isn't necessary, a good commandline tool would be appreciated as well.


----------



## chrbr (Feb 3, 2015)

If it is about videos one option is to extract a frame my multimedia/mplayer. This image can be modified by graphics/ImageMagick. The command out of the package to be used for scripting should be `convert` if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ordoban (Feb 4, 2015)

multimedia/umplayer has a nice thumbnail generator too.


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 4, 2015)

This is very useful, I did not know that umplayer had a thumbnail generator. It still does not seem to do batch mode as in Thumbnail me does but its workable.


----------

